# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille pour un American Staffordshire Terrier

## Sarahdel

Bonjour suite à un déménagement prévu en guyane je recherche une famille pour mon staff cayenne âgé de 9 ans 
Aucune compagnie aérienne / maritime ne l accepte à cause de sa catégorie 1 malgré ses papiers en règles
Il est très sociable et doux 
il écoute tout les ordres 
Il n'aime pas les chats 
S'entend avec les chiens pas dominant
Je suis de charente (angouleme)

----------

